# Ex cheated on me now writes mean things about me HELP!!!



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

OHHH helllll NAW!

This is a weird sticky situation for me so any advice would be great. Short story some of you may already know. I'm currently in a happy and helathy relationship with my husband we have been together for almost three years and married for 8 months.

my ex and I were together for almost 7 years. I was 18 to 25. Some years were good some were bad. I wanted to get married he didn't, you can't marry someone when your with someone one else. So about almost 7 years in I find out that my ex was seeing this other girl for about four years, so most of our relationship. He had cheated on me before, I lost count on how many girls he was with, I forgave him but I told him if I find out that your seeing anyone else I'am OUT for good. So I called this girl she had no clue about me whatsoever which I knew she wouldn't, we talked I can tell that she was devasted. 

I told her that we have been living together for almost our entire relationship. She had no idea because at the time we lived with his mom and I stayed in his room and the girl he was with had her own spot. As far as I know she never really came by the house. I was still living with him when the S*** hit the fan. By August he had to go back to school out of state I waited until he got ready to leave for school and I moved out and dumped his a** she dumped him too. He was a piece of S*** he even told our mutual friends that if his other gf asked questions about me tell her I don't exist. 

Anyways fast foward over time I met my future husband all is well. I recently stumble upon my ex's work, he is a writer and the F****er wrote mean horrible things about me he called me a ditz, crazy, jealous, etc etc etc. I'm pissed part of me wants to answer his stupid blog and cuss him out, and the other part is saying he is not even worth my time. Keep in mind he didn't write my name. It's not cool he cheated on me several times I dump him and he writes S** about me?! I moved on but by him doing that he puts me right back at a place I no longer want to be. I guess what I'm asking is in my case we weren't married nor had kids thank you god for that! But some of you were acutally married and had kids? So when your ex does something how do you catch and release it? :scratchhead:


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I also want to add that when I broke it off, he came back home for the holidays trying to rekindle a relationship with me he even called my husband who then was someone I was just dating, he was keeping tabs on me after he came back home after we broke up. I find that hilarious what kind of S*** is that? LOL Anybody out there?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

It seems you might have some residual feelings about him which is natural since you were with him for years. The evidence is that he can still get under your skin and upset you. Try to put him out of your mind by focusing on your good relationship with your H. There is no need to reopen old wounds by getting into a pissing contest with him. So he writes some stupid blog? He's the one who's hung up on you. Don't go to the site anymore. You're opening up a whole can of worms if you engage this guy in any way. He wants a reaction out of you. Don't give it to him.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank You Lord Mayhem. I did love him he was my first love we been through a lot but I had to love myself more. Deep down I know that writing or responding in any way wouldn't result in anything but opening a can of worms. I wasn't going to write him either I was just pissed off you know? Just irrtated that people don't want to acknowledege their wrong doings but at the same time place the all the blame on the SO. I don't go to the site anymore and he is on FB as well but thank god were not friends although we have mutual friends. Thanks I will keep that in mind with just concentrating on my new relationship and I'm happy trying to look foward but still want to punch in the face and other places.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the roomies here have a valid pt u need to consider.

that is, u still have an "open *door*" that yer foolhardy ex can
get back into yer pants & poss yer heart if u dont close *it*once n for all (time).

if u r mature enuff to receive this msg, then u'll do so (close it).

if not, then u'll just pop off at me/us and suffer later on when
he manages to weasel in again (possibly, at this pt) and wreak
havoc on u & others.

choose wisely. include yer H in on the process, u'll bond better
with him as a result.

shalom.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys my husband knows everything he is very supportive and pretty much everything you guys said he has said the only thing I didn't think that he was trying to get back in my pants again I just thought he was just being the DB that he normaily was. I just needed to vent and I'm glade I cam here.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

krismimo said:


> Anyways fast foward over time I met my future husband all is well. I recently stumble upon my ex's work, he is a writer and the F****er wrote mean horrible things about me he called me a ditz, crazy, jealous, etc etc etc. I'm pissed part of me wants to answer his stupid blog and cuss him out, and the other part is saying he is not even worth my time.


Krismimo, stumble? Not being judgemental at all but were you "searching"?

Bob


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Search no mainly thorugh facebook we have mutual friends I saw this writng site didn't know what or who it was until I got a closer look then there it was.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do not write on his blog, do not respond to him, do not anything.

DO NOT ENGAGE. 

If you do, he will think you still carry a torch for him.

Don't check up on him at all. Move on.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I have moved on, let me reinstate what I just said I don't plan on talking to him although I wanted to react I didn't. This is why I came here just to vent. I was upset naturally I was p****d off actually. And checking on him oh god no. He is not even worth it I know it. I just wanted to react but I'm happy i didn't. I'm good besides now that I think about it if it wasn't for him screwing up I wouldn't have met the right person I was so suppose to be with. Soooo THANK!! LOL


----------

